# Crocodiles away!



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks to today's rains (monsoons have been upon us for over a month now)... the enclosure where we kept all the crocs... Karachi was once swampland... are now free.

They could be anywhere. They could be outside me front gate, waiting for me... imagine that.

This picture shows a croc next to a guy on a motor-rickshaw heading in the opposite direction.


----------



## MathisSlingshot (Jun 24, 2020)

Crocodile hunting with a Slingshot  Stay safe! Hopefully this won't become a problem like the hippos in Columbia


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I had a 6 foot alligator show up in the ditch that boarders my backyard during Tropical Storm Christobal earlier this year. Oh, the joys of living in the swamps.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

boo hiss, a giant snake with legs.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know why y'all don't start eating them heck when I was hunting Gators I was eating one a week that's was back when I got out of the Marines and could not land a job so I live off the land


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Got one at least...






149 more left ....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Found another one.

Imagine... going out for milk, eggs and bread... And there's a croc in your way.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Karachi is the 3rd largest or 7th largest city on earth (depending on what source you quote).

This should not be happening.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Sean Khan said:


> This should not be happening.


What? The floods or the crocodiles?

I wouldn't want something lurking in the still water that I didn't know was there till it was too late.

I thought the idea of Hippos in Columbia was kind of cool (had to google that) but they also kill loads of people in Africa.

Probably the same as the UK. Never ceases to amaze me.

If you build on a flood plain (swamp) Don't be surprised when it eventually floods.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> If you build on a flood plain (swamp) Don't be surprised when it eventually floods.


Umm... you do know Karachi was built by the British? :nerd: But it's not totally their fault.. I'll explain why down below.

The part where I live never floods even if the rest of Karachi goes on to meet the Titanic.

Why? Because the area where I live was created as military housing.

Military people aren't Einsteins but they don't lack common sense either.

As for the extra rainfall... it's because we are planting trees all over the place.

10 Billion Tree Tsunami:






It obviously worked wonders and reversed the bad climate we were headed for.... increased rain it did and will increase it again every year until the useless provincial guv finally learns how not to drown itself.

I'd rather see trees everywhere. If that means running into a croc or two on my way .. so be it. I can take care of a croc in my sleep. :headbang:

*"They taught him to kill a man with a toothbrush. Which means he can take out a whole village with a toilet brush"... *Crocs? Bring them on!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I don't know why y'all don't start eating them heck when I was hunting Gators I was eating one a week that's was back when I got out of the Marines and could not land a job so I live off the land


We definitely eat our fair share down here!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve never heard of a croc referred to as a snake with legs


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Me neither.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> Karachi is the 3rd largest or 7th largest city on earth (depending on what source you quote).
> 
> This should not be happening.


So I take it that Pakistan law prohibits firearms. If that happened in the south here, That critter would end up on some ones dinner table. The rest of him would become boots and belts! LOL


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> So I take it that Pakistan law prohibits firearms.


What??? Gawd no!

We just might have more guns than you do. :bouncy:













> That critter would end up on some ones dinner table


Muslims here, mate. We don't eat lizards, thanks. :rofl:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> > So I take it that Pakistan law prohibits firearms.
> 
> 
> What??? Gawd no!
> ...


Someone needs to teach her the proper way to grip a handgun, cuz that def ain't it, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Someone needs to teach her the proper way to grip a handgun, cuz that def ain't it, lol


When I run into her, I'll let her know there is a guy out there who wants to "man-splain" guns to her. I am sure that will go down well. :violin:

In my experience even when they are wrong, they are right. I wouldn't....

Meanwhile, I am into Russian guns, but my current sidearm is a Beretta FS-92 ... I think it's known as M-9 in the US military? Not sure.

Bonus video:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Many many of the people doing daily wage jobs who couldn't find work because of the virus were given govt paid jobs planting trees.

Rainfall record for August broken. Last one was set in 1931.

Trees matter. Climate change is real.

Crocs are even more real.

It's all good.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Trees are good. Put some bee hives in there and it would be even better.

If your going to hand out money (government aid) at least you got something back in return.

There seems to be a lot of optimism that guns even out the human crocodile interface.
Personally I'm not convinced. Don't sit by the still water quietly with a fishing rod, your just a slow, fat monkey other wise known as lunch.

I'd rather take my chances with sharks than crocks. And if there salty's.......


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> > So I take it that Pakistan law prohibits firearms.
> 
> 
> What??? Gawd no!
> ...


Maybe you could import some aliens, we did and you hardly ever see an alligator or crock on our busy streets.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Why did the croc cross the road?

He wanted to go to into Karachi University, Pharmacy department....






I am not sure... is that a small croc or a giant lizard that's headed for the school? Either way, that critter is bad news.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tag said:


> I've never heard of a croc referred to as a snake with legs


I've heard some politicians referred to that way, though.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol Henry


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You know I.... deep deep down... wanted me to find a croc loitering outside my house.

I have no idea what I would have done. And now I'll never know....


----------

